

Ask HN: When have you hacked some (non-computer) system to your advantage? - cjbarber

When have you most successfully hacked some (non-computer) system to your advantage?
======
Dnguyen
This is a question on YC application.

~~~
ankitml
Ok, potentially lot of people on this forum will be applying to YC in near
future. (including me)

It will be good if all these questions are kept secret. I dont want to spend
my next one or two years doing everything in order to answer these questions.
:)

